# Have anyone known about Times education?



## lalaholic (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello, I'm from Taiwan，an aged care registered nurse.

I recently got a information about no need to pass IELTS band 7788 and quick way to have PR in Australia

The method is attending Times education in Taiwan,using original Australia English tutorial and have 1 year more work experience,then you are qualified for this.

but i paid the language tuition and ask them some question to immigration

they usually replied slowly and just readed my question......

and I search 'How to be nurse in Australia' 

the information different from every website

I'm coufused now, I don't konw which one is the newest and correct 

Don't need to pay unreasonable to Human resource agency and study too long in nursing school

Thanks to everyone read and answer!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

You need to send an email to the Government Regulator. 
Ask them what is required. 








Nursing and Midwifery Board of Australia - Internationally qualified nurses and midwives


Australian Health Practitioner Regulation Agency




www.nursingmidwiferyboard.gov.au




Be careful as there are many unemployed local nurses here at the moment, and nursing jobs are hard to find.


----------



## NelleBeatz (9 mo ago)

I want to share my experience in education. I have wanted to start working in cosmetology for a long time, and I was looking for information about courses at cosmetology schools. There are a lot of different schools, and each of them gives a lot of knowledge and experience. After all, however much, this area is growing more and more because women always want to look attractive. And in this, they are helped by spas and beauty salons. Makeup, manicure, tanning, haircuts, and so on, women are the standard of beauty, and each of us wants to be attractive, and the salons help us in this.


----------

